# Are you a bearded dragon newbie? Confused? CARE SHEET.



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Exclusive Dragons - Bearded Dragon Care Information Library!*

wILL TELL you everything you possibly need to know.


ALSO: If this is a baby make sure they have lots of things to climb on, one that is really good is the Flukers Bend A Branch ( a long vine)


----------



## versa666 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Frank i could use your help on this one, I have just taken on 250 baby BD's and i know the basics, but snakes are my thing... What do you recommend?

Regards Dave


----------



## versa666 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok thanks for your PM, would you like to talk on here now, as i requested


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 25, 2010)

Lol


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

*ello*



versa666 said:


> Hi Frank i could use your help on this one, I have just taken on 250 baby BD's and i know the basics, but snakes are my thing... What do you recommend?
> 
> Regards Dave


Hi mate, congrats with the bd's i am interested to know there names!


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

versa i suggest going on classifields and giving all of the bearded dragons away for free especially because theres 250 of them. You need to have one in a tank one in every single tank a tank costs 100, a uvb and heat lamp cost 180 plus decor water bowl etc =200. 250x200 LOTS OF MONEY. PLUS THE COSTS OF FOOD, AND VET. If your going to take them on you need to buy atleast 2000 adult crickets anfd breed them like mad jesus please why did u take theese bds? go post on the classifields and give them away to good homes please!!!!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

bothrops said:


> image


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Hi*

Frank i really want to know the 250 names of versa666 babies but he wont tell me can you???

do beardies lick there bums like dogs? i am defo a snake person! boas to be exact so know next to nothing about bd's but really interested in those names. i wonder if there like latin names or maybe they could be cantonese??


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

*ello*



Frankmiller123 said:


> versa i suggest going on classifields and giving all of the bearded dragons away for free especially because theres 250 of them. You need to have one in a tank one in every single tank a tank costs 100, a uvb and heat lamp cost 180 plus decor water bowl etc =200. 250x200 LOTS OF MONEY. PLUS THE COSTS OF FOOD, AND VET. If your going to take them on you need to buy atleast 2000 adult crickets anfd breed them like mad jesus please why did u take theese bds? go post on the classifields and give them away to good homes please!!!!



I will have them! i have a spare 6 x 2 x 2 with a hot water bottle and a candle for heating and lighting


----------



## versa666 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help, but they are in there own little houses and got everything they need, like water heat etc.. just wanted to no a little more then basics. Why did you get a Mod to close your other thread!! you know the one you was just starting to slag me off on??

Best Regards
Dave


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

riley165 said:


> Frank i really want to know the 250 names of versa666 babies but he wont tell me can you???
> 
> do beardies lick there bums like dogs? i am defo a snake person! boas to be exact so know next to nothing about bd's but really interested in those names. i wonder if there like latin names or maybe they could be cantonese??


:bash:Riley

They need Aussie names mate


----------



## versa666 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok Rob im thinking Hook 1..2..3 lol


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

*ello*



quizicalkat said:


> :bash:Riley
> 
> They need Aussie names mate


DOH i do appologize! I would like to name on Fosters lol


----------



## versa666 (Nov 10, 2009)

Frankmiller123 would you like to have them, i will bring them to you?


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

*ello*



versa666 said:


> Frankmiller123 would you like to have them, i will bring them to you?


Versa i will have them i have even found them all names here

Top 250 Most Popular Baby Names for Girls in America, 2005

i have worked it out if i breed the 250 bd's and all there eggs hatch and i manage to sell them all then this time next year i will be a milwionaire!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

frank just stop trying!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

bothrops said:


> image


Lmfao :lol2::lol2:

Frank... please stop posting, I think everyone's bored of your B/S now. 

I don't know if troll applies to someone who actually has an animal AND talks this much nonsense about it... ?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

versa666 said:


> Thanks for the help, but they are in there own little houses and got everything they need, like water heat etc.. just wanted to no a little more then basics. Why did you get a Mod to close your other thread!! you know the one you was just starting to slag me off on??
> 
> Best Regards
> Dave


He didn't ask...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Great caresheet.


----------



## versa666 (Nov 10, 2009)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lmfao :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Frank... please stop posting, I think everyone's bored of your B/S now.
> 
> I don't know if troll applies to someone who actually has an animal AND talks this much nonsense about it... ?


Agreed! 



bothrops said:


> He didn't ask...


I know now lol


----------

